# Keylogger



## lovelifeandwanttoenjoyit (Sep 14, 2013)

Can you recommend a keylogger software? Looking for somehting that is reliable


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

lovelifeandwanttoenjoyit said:


> Can you recommend a keylogger software? Looking for somehting that is reliable


You get what you pay for. I think eBlaster is one of the best at hiding itself on a system. 

A lot of the free stuff will alter the behavior of the machine in ways that an observant person will notice. Some of them even show an icon in the system tray for a split second.


----------



## henson (Aug 30, 2012)

I use Micro keylogger, not free but works great.


----------



## pflaumenkuchen (Aug 9, 2013)

I guess you will have to test some Keyloggers by yourself. For example after testing some keyloggers now, I like to use Wolfeye Keylogger. It runs very stable and is easy to use.


----------



## pollywog (May 30, 2013)

I have used eblaster. I like it and was less than $100, but i was a previous customer so may be why I got a discount.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

check your pm's


----------



## lovelifeandwanttoenjoyit (Sep 14, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> check your pm's


Thank you everyone!!!!


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

Once you use a keylogger, your relationship is over anyway. If you find something, it changes everything and you may want it over, if you don't find anything and your spouse finds out, he or she may want it over.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

gbrad said:


> Once you use a keylogger, your relationship is over anyway. If you find something, it changes everything and you may want it over, if you don't find anything and your spouse finds out, he or she may want it over.


Not true. Many people are able to repair their marriage once they know what is going on.

After my h's affair I make it a stipulation that we had to have keyloggers on every computer in the house. He went with it. 12 years later there are still keyloggers on every one of the computers in this house.

It turns out that they were a good thing to have with teens in the house. Yes the kids knew that the keyloggers were there.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

EleGirl said:


> Not true. Many people are able to repair their marriage once they know what is going on.
> 
> After my h's affair I make it a stipulation that we had to have keyloggers on every computer in the house. He went with it. 12 years later there are still keyloggers on every one of the computers in this house.
> 
> It turns out that they were a good thing to have with teens in the house. Yes the kids knew that the keyloggers were there.


All it says to me is a lack of trust and freedom for the spouse and kids. I'd rather someone (spouse or kids) who has the opportunity to do those negative things, but chooses not to, than someone who doesn't have the option and is the reason they don't.


----------



## ExiledBayStater (Feb 16, 2013)

I could never tolerate a keylogger. My wife would find out how much I post on TAM.


----------

